# AIR FILTRATION HELP



## louie68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*OK OTHER HALF SAYS YOU NEED TO SHOP FOR A AIR FILTRATION SYSTEMS SO I'M ASKING FOR YOUR INPUT MY SHOP WORKING AREA IS
32'X32'X8'* IN THE BASEMENT HAS ANYBODY EVER USED OR HEARD OF A ? 
MODEL NUMBERS WOULD BE HELPFUL, THANKS 

1.CLEANPAK FILTRATION SYSTEM?

2.POWERMATIC

3.JET

4.RIKON

5.DELTA


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 10, 2013)

For several years I used a 2'x2' box fan with a furnace filter attach in a wooden frame. Wood creft had a sale on the Jet Aircleaner/filter and I picked one up. Yhis porbable is not the exact model but very similar (9:30 at night and 13deg outside so won't run to the shop to get the actual) It works extremely well.

Buy Jet Air Filtration System Model AFS-1000B at Woodcraft


----------



## plantman (Feb 11, 2013)

Louie; Your looking at 8,192 cubic feet of area. To filter this amount of air every 10 minutes, you will need a filter system that moves 1250 CFM. I think you might be farther ahead putting your money in a dust collection system hooked up to each power tool you use. Why put the dust in the air to begin with?? Buy a dust collector with a 1-micron filter system that moves 1250 CFM or more. Thats as clean as it gets. I only run my system when I am cutting, turning, or sanding something. The only exception is when I use thin CA or some finishes. Than I run it to draw off the fumes.   Jim  S


----------



## Rodnall (Feb 11, 2013)

If you buy one, It's recommended you only run it when your not in the shop. It stirs up the dust as it circulates it to filter it.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 13, 2013)

louie56 said:


> *OK OTHER HALF SAYS YOU NEED TO SHOP FOR A AIR FILTRATION SYSTEMS SO I'M ASKING FOR YOUR INPUT MY SHOP WORKING AREA IS
> 32'X32'X8'* IN THE BASEMENT HAS ANYBODY EVER USED OR HEARD OF A ?
> MODEL NUMBERS WOULD BE HELPFUL, THANKS
> 
> ...



I have and use a Jet Filtration unit mounted in the rafters and a Jet Dust Collection with a Vortex filter.   I have very little dust on the surfaces.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 13, 2013)

I use the Shop Smith dust collector as well. It gets the majority and the Jet Air Filter gets the rest..


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 13, 2013)

I've used a Jet AFS 2000 for years. I have a really small shop and had a tumor removed from my lung in 2011. I my business, overkill is best. A Trend Pro is always on my face when in the shop...get both, your family will thank you!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I choose:
6 - NONE OF THE ABOVE!

First, lets do some quick calculations. Your shop, 32x32X8 = 8,192 Cubic Feet. For effective dust filtration, you need to "change or filter the air" AT LEAST 6 times per hour. SO, lets multiply 8,192 (the size of your shop) times 6 (the minimum number of times you need to change the air). That number is 49,152. THIS NUMBER equals the total volume of air you need to move PER HOUR.

NOW, lets divide 49,152 by 60 (number of minutes in an hour). That number is 819.20. So, you need a device that will move 820 CFM (cubic feet per minute).

Next, go to your local HVAC "replacement" company that upgrades air conditioners, heat pumps and furnaces. Tell the nice gentleman (or lady) that you need a "squirrel cage" blower that will move 800 CFM. They'll likely GIVE YOU the blower, if you remove it from the air handler. THE ONLY ISSUES with getting a BIGGER blower is that it will be a little louder and use a "little" more electicity. (I'd try to get a 1200 CFM blower, as these are REAL common, here).

Once you have the "squirrel cage" and know that it runs, go to Rockler or Woodcraft and buy a 1 micron (or better) "bag" filter. These cost about $35 (and it killed me to pay retail for this).

Then go to HD or Lowes and buy a 16X20 (most common size) "washable' or "electrostatic" furnace filter. These cost about $15.

Then, google "Shop built dust filtration system" and you should find my plans (Ithink my plans are still on Saw Mill Creek) and others on how to build the entire thing out of MDF or plywood.

Follow these straightforward plans and you'll have a MUCH BETTER air filtration system than you can buy for $250-$500.

NOTE: for best results, hang the filtration system as close to the ceiling and center of the shop as you can.

With any luck, you can have a system that will move 1200 CFM for about $50.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice one Andy!!


----------

